# Scott Rosses Scarlatti box set..........



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

*Scott Ross's Scarlatti box set..........*

Don't listen to a lot of harpsichord, but this set has me hooked. Listen to a disc a day, sometimes more.

Anyone else love these?


----------



## pollux (Nov 11, 2011)

Not too much success, huh?

Well, it's your lucky day. I do listen to a lot of harpsichord, and Scott Ross is one of my favourite artists. I don't know if you're referring to the set with the 555 sonatas, I only have the small collection of 3 CD. It's marvelous, as anything Ross did. But... there are greater players for Scarlatti IMO. Try if you can: Enrico Baiano (Symphonia) and Fabio Bonizzoni (Glossa).

In what Ross remains unsurpassed is in french music. His sets with the complete works by Rameau (Stil 3 CD) and Couperin (Stil 12 CD) are unbelievable (very difficult to find, though).

I own three of his Bach too: WTC (Pelleas), Goldberg vars. (EMI) and a collection of shorter works (Erato). Excellent. I don't have his Partitas (Erato): no doubt they must be excellent too.

Plus two or three recordings more.


----------



## superorganic (Jul 6, 2012)

So far as I know, three complete Kirkpatrick sets are now available: besides Ross, Richard Lester and Pieter-Jan Belder. Because they all three are fine harpsichordists, you really need all three sets.

Also, Naxos is in the middle of recording a complete set on the piano, with a different performer for each successive CD. Although several of these pianists are not world-class, most of them are quite good, and the harpsichord-piano contrast will fascinate anyone who has been bewitched by Scarlatti.


----------



## PabloElFlamenco (Jun 5, 2014)

pollux said:


> Not too much success, huh?
> 
> In what Ross remains unsurpassed is in french music. His sets with the complete works by Rameau (Stil 3 CD) and Couperin (Stil 12 CD) are unbelievable (very difficult to find, though).
> 
> I own three of his Bach too: WTC (Pelleas), Goldberg vars. (EMI) and a collection of shorter works (Erato). Excellent. I don't have his Partitas (Erato): no doubt they must be excellent too.


¡Hola Pollux! I'm a big fan of Scott Ross, and have been scouring the internet for some of his more elusive recordings. 
I somehow got lucky and got (only) the 3rd CD (STIL) of Scott's renderings of Rameau. It is fantastic! And, if the post office system doesn't get it lost, I should very soon now have all 4 LP records soon of the "Intégrale pour oeuvres de clavecin". What I cannot possibly find a trace of, however, is the 12 CD François Couperin complete harpsichord works. It's probably impossible to find...

Living alone during the week, I often spend the evening listening to Scott Ross on harpsichord. Yesterday, I put on Rameau and Padre Soler, (the last, admittedly, as background music for reading Ramiro Pinilla, one of the several excellent Basque authors).

Un abrazo,
Pablo


----------

